# Blue Monster



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Am in process of transshipping this model to a U.K. member on another forum. Just curious as to what the general opinions are on this model. (The monster line is not my cup of tea.)


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Monsters generally are very well regarded*, and many members have one, or have had one (me included- have a black, had an Orange Superior until recently).

The blue is a rare beast indeed, and highly sought after by enthusiasts!

There are a few variants- which are you transhipping? Any pics for us?!

* Mac excluded...


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

normdiaz said:


> Am in process of transshipping this model to a U.K. member on another forum. Just curious as to what the general opinions are on this model. (The monster line is not my cup of tea.)





apm101 said:


> Monsters generally are very well regarded*, and many members have one, or have had one (me included- have a black, had an Orange Superior until recently).
> 
> The blue is a rare beast indeed, and highly sought after by enthusiasts!
> 
> ...


Sorry about that. Forgot to attach the vendor's pic with the OP.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

OMG I have been trying to track one of those down - either that or the Superior/Tuna version with the same dial.

How much are they changing hands for??


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

normdiaz said:


> normdiaz said:
> 
> 
> > Am in process of transshipping this model to a U.K. member on another forum. Just curious as to what the general opinions are on this model. (The monster line is not my cup of tea.)
> ...


Current ebay vendor BIN is USD349.95. (U.S.-based vendor will not ship to U.K.) If you want the link to live BIN auction, PM me.


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

That is a great looking watch. Is it one one the Limited Editions that are made for the Thailand market?

Would the wife/girlfriend etc believe we were only going to Thailand for the watches?


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

Hmmmmmm I may be going to Thailand next year!........................have to keep my eyes open over there methinks!


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

normdiaz said:


> normdiaz said:
> 
> 
> > normdiaz said:
> ...


Don't know the source. (As mentioned before, I'm just acting as intermediary/trans shipper.) The ebay seller is U.S.-based. Would he import from Thailand for resale? I note the vendor excludes European Common Market from his shipping destinations.

This is a misplaced response to richy176.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

I thought USPS priority flat-rate international was fairly fast. Mailed watch from TX Gulf Coast on Aug. 19; recipient received in U.K. Aug. 27.


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

these are available on amazon usa for $371 but they will not ship to the UK.


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Which model is this? I have seen two limiotyed editions advertised on USA sites - SRP453 and SRP455. There also seems to be the SRP461k which is a numbered limited edition (500 pieces) for the Far East market but that one seems more expensive.

I get the feeling that collecting just one brand requires a lot of study - collecting several brands must be mind blowing!


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Just found a site showing the 453 and 455 - this is the 455.


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

I had to come back for a second look - I like this. I can just imagine kevkojak getting hot under the collar :yes:


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice - don't ike Monsters normally but that looks rather tasty


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I could be tempted if Seiko made a `Lite` version :wink2:


----------



## theboyspud (Jul 10, 2012)

Oops - wrong thread - sorry


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Would a "lite" version be equivalent to Casio's Baby G?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

normdiaz said:


> Would a "lite" version be equivalent to Casio's Baby G?


Seiko Monster "Lite" aka the "Neo Monster"....



:wink2:


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Since this thread popped up I've been offered two of these, but at prices approaching the Â£400 mark.

As much as I like it, I'd be able to buy a black and orange monster with change for 2 more watches for that!


----------



## Beeks (Sep 28, 2013)

I had a snow monster..good reliable watch and has a great wrist presence


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

My SRP453K1 `Baby Tuna' worked out at just under Â£255.00 with postage and duty. Had to get it from USA as Seiko don't seem to be putting them into the UK/Europe market.

http://imageshack.us/a/img823/5066/...://imageshack.us/a/img823/5066/yjkv.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Beeks (Sep 28, 2013)

Nice that Richy :yes:


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

DON`T KNOCK THE MONSTER.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

tcj said:


> DON`T KNOCK THE MONSTER.


I can`t help it - it just has to be done


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

A "heads up" for seekers of this model. One currently offered FS on SCTP. PM for link if it's what you are seeking. (I have no affiliation with the site or the vendor.)


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

This USA vendor seems to post to the UK....http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-Seiko-SRP455-Blue-Limited-Edition-Automatic-Divers-Mens-Watch-/251358284835?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a861f0c23


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Roger the Dodger said:


> This USA vendor seems to post to the UK....http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-Seiko-SRP455-Blue-Limited-Edition-Automatic-Divers-Mens-Watch-/251358284835?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a861f0c23


Luscious :tongue2:


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Roger the Dodger said:


> This USA vendor seems to post to the UK....http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-Seiko-SRP455-Blue-Limited-Edition-Automatic-Divers-Mens-Watch-/251358284835?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a861f0c23


How can that vendor ensure "no import duties upon delivery"?


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

"How can that vendor ensure "no import duties upon delivery"?"

If you read the section about the global postage it explains that postage and import fees are calculated at checkout so you pay in advance. In this case he is quoting $358.99 for the watch, $14.26 for postage and an estimated $111.01 for import charges/vat - so a total of $484.26 (about Â£304). If you just paid for the watch and postage then there is usually a handling fee of Â£8 on top of the VAT but that would give a total price of around Â£289.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Edited


----------



## simonpj145 (Jan 4, 2013)

Sweet watch I really like that


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I am sorely tempted by this watch, but it would have to be on a bracelet....I hate rubber straps....I suppose I could put it on a Will Jean shark mesh....I wonder if a standard OM/BM bracelet would fit.....?


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I wonder if a standard OM/BM bracelet would fit.....?


Yep :yes:

I nearly bought one of those, until I found another monster I wanted even more (Now all I have to do is tell the 710 what she has bought me for my birthday) :wink1:


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

richy176 said:


> "How can that vendor ensure "no import duties upon delivery"?"
> 
> If you read the section about the global postage it explains that postage and import fees are calculated at checkout so you pay in advance. In this case he is quoting $358.99 for the watch, $14.26 for postage and an estimated $111.01 for import charges/vat - so a total of $484.26 (about Â£304). If you just paid for the watch and postage then there is usually a handling fee of Â£8 on top of the VAT but that would give a total price of around Â£289.


Be very careful with these offers and find out exactly what is included. I know of somebody who bought a Nikon body from the US on just this basis. It works by paying your UK duty whern the item arrives, then reclaiming it from the Vendor in the States.. And only after trying to claim his refund did he discover that 'import duty' only overs Customs duty, not VAT. He got a refund of the 5% or so import duty but not the 17.5% (at that time) VAT.

Rob


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Barryboy said:


> richy176 said:
> 
> 
> > "How can that vendor ensure "no import duties upon delivery"?"
> ...


The way I read this was that you paid all the costs up front and the shipper would then pay UK customs fees and then deliver the watch. I have bought from USA and only been charged VAT and Â£8 handling fee. Works fine but slows the process down as my watches came with USPS and then picked up by Parcel Force - they send a letter showing the VAT/fee and after payment they schedule the delivery.

Don't like the idea that you pay up front, then pay again when it arrives and have to claim back - all seems pointless and you might as well just pay the fees on arrival - if it gets picked up!


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

saw a blue monster in the flesh in a shop in Barcelona yesterday - the blue bezel is a thing of beauty.


----------



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)

I've seen a Japanese Domestic Market monster that I would love, but what is rhe best way to go about getting one to avoid costly import fees??


----------

